

Ask HN: Is it good to include educational qualifications in your business card? - neya

I know this sounds very &#x27;childish&#x27; and is probably not a big deal, but I would really love to hear about what this wonderful community has to say about mentioning degrees in one&#x27;s business card and if at all it affects conversion rate (Ex: an investor looking at your card and calling you back = conversion)&lt;p&gt;Cheers!
======
lutusp
> I know this sounds very 'childish' and is probably not a big deal, but I
> would really love to hear about what this wonderful community has to say
> about mentioning degrees in one's business card ...

It depends on your field. If you're an academic, or if your professional
standing depends on your academic credentials (i.e. doctor, scientist), then
yes. But in many cases it's not a good idea and distracting as well.

~~~
neya
Okay! Thanks :)

